#ubuntu-us-co 2013-07-22
<joey> igg.me/at/ubuntuedge
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, thoughts ?
<joey> I bought one :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> Slick
<joey> $600 for my new desktop isn't bad :-)
<joey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UUJ65UG_WgFa_O_odbiBWZoA
<FunnyLookinHat> I'll believe the desktop replacement theory when I see it.
<FunnyLookinHat> Thus far, ARM has not sustained enough of a performance gain from one revision to the next to impress me ( unless you do nothing but basic web browsing... )
<FunnyLookinHat> Now if it was going to be Intel....  :D
